# pocket racer



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

ok here we go..... the racing bug has bitten. And at least I am looking. 

I want a fast boat, which can be sailed with 2 persons. 
Sleeping for 2 , little cookstove, porta potty.
Max Draft 4.5 foot.. I prefer a real keel.
Trailer is a must. 
preferably a little older, because money is tight. Lets say max 10000 us bucks. Less the better. 

I have found several boats, which would fit the bill. Tell me if I am wrong, or I should leave any particular boat alone, due to known problems. 

Dehler Sprinta Sport
Ranger 22
Bombadier 25
Kiwi 25
S2 7.9

Are there any cool older boats with character but still going strong out there ??

Thanks Thorsten


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

How about J-24, J-22 or Kirby 25?

The J-24 fleet in particular is huge and many participants trailer their boats everywhere for races. I imagine you could sleep on board if you really wanted to and pee and cook. Would be very limited inside but you could probably pick up one with a trailer for under your budget if you looked.

Kirby 25 has a little bit more of a cabin but not sure how many would come with a highway suitable trailer. 

Those boats all would be fun to sail.

Not sure about the boats you listed but suggest you add the three above to your list.

Mike


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Pls see reply on boat-buying board.


----------

